# Yosemite Pines Rv Resort.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey folks,

I tried to reserve a camp site in the Yosemite Valley floor yesterday and it just did not happen. We were trying for sometime in the second half of June and according to the National Park Service web site, yesterday was the first day to be able to reserve a site for June 15th - July 15th. The web site accepts reservations from 7am PST to 7pm. From work, I have two PC's plus my phone. I tried for 2 solid hours and then for another hour a little bit later in the day. No luck.







The web site kept coming up unavailable, or would give error's during processing. The site is also quite frustrating because you specifiy a date range and it keeps coming back "those dates are unavailable" then it might give you a single date to try again. Arrrrrggggg!!!! It was completely hit and miss, and there is no clue as to why your dates won't work. So you have to start over each time. I tried with less days, different days, different campground's, you name it! Finally I gave up.

Then in searching for campgrounds outside of Yosemite I found this place: Yosemite Pines RV resort. Has anyone stayed here before? Heard about it? I like the idea of full hook up's since we are planning a 5-night stay (Monday - Friday). Hopefully Yosemite won't be quite as packed since we are avoiding the weekends.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds par for the course, getting a site at Yosemite is really tough. I say if the YP has a space go for it it. From the website it doesn't look bad, not a big gravel lot at least. Thousand Trails has a preserve there, and my old camping club has been there (I haven't). I did email a couple folks to see if they had checked out YP and if I hear anything I'll pass it along to you.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Y-Guy! Well I called them up and reserved a spot for the week of June 20th. They gave a 10% discount for being a AAA member. Not too bad.







The lady I spoke with found me a site that is good for a 40' rig, plus it has some shade in the morning and again in the evening. Sometimes it's worthwhile to actually speak to someone in person vs. making the reservation via the web.









It will be a while, but I give the place a review upon our return.

With regards to Yosemite, the last time we camped in the valley we were able to go in early May. No trouble getting a spot whatsoever. At the time, my wife was out on an extended maternity leave from her school district (she's an elementary school teacher) so we were able to go before summertime officially began and that made all the difference. Unfortunately, a May trip for us is pretty much out of the question anymore.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hear ya about the early leave, my wife is a teacher as well so taking the kids out of school for something like that impacts her too. I would like to take some trips when school is in just to avoid the crowds. Alas I have several years before that will even be an option.

Have fun on the trip, I couldn't book it when we lived in Stockton, so I hope to go back one day in the off season.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

We stayed there in 2001 and the place was full of resident campers. We were next to one family (residents) and while we were gone for the day they stole drinks and beer fron our ice chest. couldn't prove it was them so we couldn't talk to managment about them just that somone got into our stuff while we were gone.
You might ask if they still have resident campers. Most of the ones that were there in 2001 were the type that give the name trailer trash meening.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yikes Jim that is not good at all. I know when we stayed with our popup group at a place like that I couldn't understand why anyone would go back a second time. Photos make it tough to tell, but you bring up a good point when staying at the private camp grounds. Some segregate the full time folks, but I really don't care to stay next to a guy with a bunch of beer can whirly gigs and a deck built to his camper.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If you're getting cold feet you could still get a spot down the street at the 1000 trails preserve.

Yosemite Lakes

There are full hook-up sites just outside the gate and accross a tiny campground road (not highway). Once there you can just walk into the main campground and use the facilities. When we were there the Ranger never stopped anyone unless they were in a car or RV. We all just rode our bikes in and out of the park all day. Just smile and wave action

Good Luck


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info folks! Their web site does say they are under new management and several years has passed, so I am hopeful!

I'll stick with it and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA JIM,

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................

This Thousand Trails member likes to keep places like that on the down low.

J/K

I can vouch for Yosemite Lakes as a Thousand Trails member. We stayed for 4 days last year in June.

Yosemite Lakes leaves you about 35 minutes outside the YP valley floor when there isn't any traffic. You can add an hour to that when there is alot of traffic, i.e., weekends, high season.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well our trip to Yosemite is finally just about here! We'll use this weekend to get ourselves ready. We're leaving Monday morning and staying at Yosemite Pines RV resort Mon - Fri. night. Upon our return, I'll report back on the campground. This will actually be our first trip to a place with full hook up's and I'm kind of looking forward to being "plugged in".









With the late rains we've been having here in California, the waterfalls should still be booming! I can hardly wait to go!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm a little late on posting, but we had a wonderful time! The waterfalls were FANTASTIC!!! I just uploaded some photos to our photo album.

Yosemite Pines was a nice place to stay. They have a decent size swimming pool that must be filled from a nearby glacier!







There is also a small store, recreation hall and a small play area for the younger kids. The whole place was kept pretty clean and there did not appear to be any resident campers. This was the first time we have ever stayed at a full hook up campground. It was rather nice to be able to run the AC in the evening, take decent length showers and not have to worry about conserving water and power. Mosquito's were at a minimum at the campsite, but rather thick in some parts of the Valley. So everyday it was sunscreen and bug spray. The day we left I saw a 5th wheel Outback but did not have a chance to say hi.

The only bummer was the hour drive (each way) from the campground to the Yosemite Valley floor. However, that is a small price to pay for the beauty that is Yosemite. For those of you too far away to visit, I hope you can live vicariously through my pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ahhhhhh....Yosemite. Now I'm homesick for there again







Great pictures


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Gorgeous place, thanks for the compliment on the pictures California Jim.

Off topic - By the way, we are going to be down kind of in your neck of the woods this coming Sunday - Friday. We're staying at Leo Carrillo state beach. Just up the coast from Malibu. Hopefully we'll get out of the heat here in the Sacramento Valley. Supposed to be 107 today!







I would love to see some fog!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Carrillo should be awsome with the warm weather. The ocean down here is alot warmer than in N-Cal and you can actually swim and enjoy it without a wetsuit. The coastal temps will likely be in the upper 70's to 80's which is ideal. Have fun!









Please post your thoughts about that campground when you get back. Never been but might want to go sometime.


----------

